# Meh... Need Help



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

2005 GTO with about 36000 miles on it. Cam, full bolt ons & a 150 shot.

Last Thurs I was with my bud and he has wanted to go on a nitrous run for awhile. Now I've had the nitrous for over a year and a half, I honestly have not even sprayed a full 10lb bottle though the GTO yet. It has all the safety things, window switch, etc.

So we were on the freeway and I sprayed from 70ish-125ish, everything went fine as always. I then took him home, drove around for awhile, went home and put the car in the garage. Nothing out of the normal happened.

So Fir comes, I go out to the garage, start the car *beep beep* "check oil". This has happened 2-3 times be for, I'm not thinking it's a big deal. I let the car warm up for about 30 seconds, shut it off, pop the hook and the oil is fine. I then start the car up again, the "check oil" light has never came back on be for when I have restarted the car but this time it did. So I'm like whatever, I pull the car out of the garage and turn it off. 

I then go inside, get a drink and sit around for awhile. Well by now the check oil light is bugging me. I go back outside, start the car, the light is gone.... I'm like YAY! Well about 10-15 seconds later the valve train starts to really make some noise. It's always been noisy with the cam and 921 springs but it's worst. I then shut the car off as soon as I hear it.

I've just let the car sit till now, we have no oil pressure gauge on our GTO's... how stupid. I don't have the tools to check it or a scan tool. So today I went to the store and got some motor oil, new pans and a strong magnet. I first take the filter off and let it drain. Nothing in the pan, I then take the magnet and put it in the filter.... nothing. So then I drain the the rest of the oil, it looks clean, I don't see anything. After it drained I filtered it into another pan, I don't see any metal shavings... just some tiny flow pedals that are all over my driveway. I took the magnet and stuck it all around, it didn't pick up anything. So then I flush 10qts of new oil into the car. Again I filter the oil and don't see any shavings, I took the magnet and stuck it in the pan. I take it out and I see 3 small shavings that I almost missed seeing. 

Now you would think if I spun a bearing it would have happened when pushing the car and when it was in the upper RPM's. I have talked to my shop guy and we are both confused as to what it is. He then called TSP cuz we decided it would be a good start to replace the oil pump. Though we both know these do not fail that often but they do every now and then. When he called TSP they told him what we knew, that the pumps do not fail often and maybe that is not the issue. He suggest a lifter or a spun bearing. Now I've also thought it could be a lifter cuz this is what it sounds like but I wouldn't think that, that would make the check oil light come on? I mean it might, you never know with new cars.

Anyways I don't know what to do. I don't got a lot of money to be playing guess what's wrong with my POS car. Even if I was able to get a scan tool and test the oil pressure that wouldn't tell me much would it? I would have low oil pressure with a failing pump or a spun bearing. Though I would probably have good oil pressure if it was just a stuck lifter? 

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the oil get contaminated from running the Nitious?
Can you install a "T" in the oil pressure switch and temporarily run a mechanical oil pressure gauge? Rod and main bearing shavings may not attract to a magnet, aren`t they Babbitt on the surface and a copper layer with a steel backing? I was under the impression the first shaving would not attract to a magnet. I`m probably wrong on that.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

The oil should have been a copperish color if a rod bearing went.


----------

